# Scorpion  without stinger ?



## jakopic (May 9, 2013)

I just need to know if it is a species of scorpions without stingers or did he lose it in a molting process ?
It does not cause him trouble because he is a big one and can easily kill with his pedipalp 
Thank you for your time


----------



## ShredderEmp (May 9, 2013)

What species is it? It not common for this to happen, but it does. If it doesn't hurt it's eating habits, and doesn't get infections of some sort, it should be fine.


----------



## ~Abyss~ (May 9, 2013)

It looks like it might have been cut off proably done by the seller some petshops will do that thinking they’re making it safer. Or it could have been other reason either way I’m more concerned with how dry your enclosure is, this is a Heterometrus species right?


----------



## jakopic (May 10, 2013)

i think it is H.laoticus - H.spinifer i am not an expert  :/  I was also thinking that it was cut off because it is so precise.
Does it grow back after the the next moult ? (tarantulas grow back legs do scorpions too ?) 
do not worry it was an old set up he was there only a few hours  

Here are some pic if you want to ID him and his home (the arrow indicates where he made a burrow)


----------



## Michiel (May 10, 2013)

The catchers often clip the tip of the aculeus (stinger), and maybe some pet shops do this, but anyway, they ofter are clipped before export. This scorpion does not need it to catch prey (it has huge claws for this) and it does not effect it's health. However, the clipping of the stinger is totally unnecessary of course.


----------



## jakopic (May 10, 2013)

I feel bad for the scorpions that get their stinger clipped off they are harmless and still...but he doesn't give a damn he just crushes the crickets like they are nothing


----------

